# was told it was a peacock tree frog.



## ravenc83 (May 26, 2006)

i was told it was a teacock tree frog, but i havent seen anything like it on this site. can you guys help me?








thats him.... and a poo!


----------



## dorcus (May 2, 2006)

I think that's a big eye tree frog (_Leptopelis vermiculatus_)


----------



## Ben_C (Jun 25, 2004)

as dorcus said, it's a Leptopelis vermiculatus. They're also sometimes called Tanzanian Beauty Frogs.
~B


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

that's one heck of a log for such a small frog!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

the name should be big poop tree frog.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

*slddave* said:


> that's one heck of a log for such a small frog!


My thoughts exactly LOL


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

maybe it's a froglet of the "brown morph"


----------

